# ******* Sledding



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
That looks like a crap load of fun!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

No pun intended right WS? haha

Looks like a ton of fun, us bamamians might have to try it out for ourselves 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Regal's thinking, 'Stupid human tricks....' :lol:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol! I love when testosterone takes over and all logical thought processes cease. Makes for some of the best stories and pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

omgpink- XD well if you do, it wasn't me that gave you the idea! :hide:

SR- that's probably true! ahaha. And we have the nerve to call her spastic and prone to do things without thinking...hehe


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SEAmom said:


> Lol! I love when testosterone takes over and all logical thought processes cease. Makes for some of the best stories and pictures.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Usually preceded by the words, 'Here, hold my beer...' :rofl:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Baha that is totally something my brother would do. Love it!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to say, if we had enough mud up here (or..soaked, sloshy manure xD ) Drew and I probably would've done this. We had sh*t fights all the time while we cleaned the barns, so I'm sure this wouldn't have been too far off. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahah this is so something my family and I would try!! Looks like a blast!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

omgpink said:


> No pun intended right WS? haha
> 
> Looks like a ton of fun, us bamamians might have to try it out for ourselves
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****!
Actually, not! I didnt even realise it!
I was going to say the S word, but.... Ive already had my fingers slapped.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Buddy and Regal are both more interesting to look at than the "sledders", to me.
Ever heard of the sport where they pull skiers along and over jumps, with horses? Is the "skijorking?" not sure the name. The horses go really, really fast and the skiers say that they are really booking.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well hey, if you can't beat em' join em' right? Its been so wet down here that there's just no way to ride without getting muddy, so you might as well get muddy the right way! 

Tinylily- haha, they're a lot more pleasing to the eye aren't they? Give Budweiser (yes...beer. Once again proof of crazy deadbrained cowboys) some credit though, he was doing all of the pulling! Good thing he isn't your typical prissy saddlebred, eh? ;D

and yes, I actually have heard of that! Compared to skijoring, I suppose that our sick form of fun isn't all that abnormal after all....lol!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope no one hit a rock LOL


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol that looks like so much fun, and hey your horse learned to pull you through the muck lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Casey - XD no kidding! 

Chandra1313 - haha, I don't think we'd try it with any other horse. Budweiser is as much of a trained cow horse as you'll ever find on a ranch. He wasn't even bothered a little bit by all of the screaming and laughing!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice. Definitely something my family would do. Goodness, my brother and cousin did "lawn surfing"...a board tied to a riding lawnmower and you have to stand on it....in the yard that the dogs dig up. Ha


----------

